# Is this lathe worth 99.99 for strictly pens?



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wilton lathe for 99.99

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21439

Is that it uses a #1 Morse Taper an issue?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nick,

I would put a little more with the $99 and get a lathe that can do more and has a #2 taper. From what I have heard, those Wiltons do not measure up to being a lathe. You might want to check out PSI who carries a nice mini or even keep your eye open for a used mini lathe on Craig's list.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with Bob. When you buy the lathe with a 3/4" X 16 with a #1 MT and get accessories for it then upgrade to a bigger lathe you will have to start over again buying all new accessories. Or you would have to buy adaptors to fit the upgraded lathe. This would introduce errors in your turnings at least that is what I have found. I would spend the extra and get one that has a spindle of 1" X 8 tpi with a #2 Morse Taper.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nick,

Here are some additional opinions and facts on the Wilton that you may wish to read to help you make an informed decision.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=4069367&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, I would browse your local craigslist.org for a used lathe instead of limiting the jobs with an undersized pen lathe. My guess is these will end up in garage sales quickly.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't use craiglist at all. I was just asking for my 11 year old I was going to buy him a PSI set up and he is adamant he spend his own money. I talked to one guy that has used the Wilton for 2 years and has made over 3000 pens so it may be fine for my sons first purchase with his own money. I'll leave it to him. He can learn how to sell on eBay and rebuy if he is unhappy with it.

I'll post some pics of the kids work he has everything ready to go except the actual lathe. My wife took him over to look at some today at Rockler and Woodcraft.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick I have to agree with everyone. Once you get into the turning bug you should go for a little bigger model. I have a grizzly that I started out with which I devote only to pens has the 3/4 x 16. But was doing candle sticks with it and almost killed it so now I have the rikon for bigger work.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well like I said its the kids money and he only has so many funds and will not let me kick in. 140.00 less buys him a lot of accessory stuff. If he can make 50 pens on it that is good to see if he likes it enough to warrant a better one. 

I am happy he wants to do it on his own. Plus he starts so many things and ends up not liking it, dance(Hip hop), trumpet, Boy scouts, Piano, etc, maybe this will stick.

He is going to try to sell some pens and things and if he does he will save up for a larger, better lathe. 

99.99 is a throw away(or garage sale), 249.00 or more isn't.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I must agree with you,,  a lathe is just a tool that can spin wood it's that simple,,it would be nice to have a 500.oo to 800.oo dollar lathe but it's NOT the tool it's the guy that's using the tool, after all you are not wanting make rocker parts, I offend think how many pens would one need to make to break even..just on the cost of the lathe tool, not to say anything about the other tools that are needed..

I recall a old tool and die maker that had a old metal lathe made in the 1920's and is work was just as good as a CNC machine could make...he didn't make any item fast but what he made was 100% on the button...and his machine was paid for many times over.


=======


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I left it to the kid so next week I will post some pictures of what came of it. 

He just turned 12 and I am just happy he is excited about something other than video games.

He comes home from school and immediately checks the mail for the stuff he ordered.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NIck

12 is a great time in a kids life,,, so many new doors to open, many of us forgot what it was like being 12...  my best manors are of the 6th grade and being 12 years old.. 

Now is the time to show him all the roads that are open for him 


======


nickao65 said:


> Well I left it to the kid so next week I will post some pictures of what came of it.
> 
> He just turned 12 and I am just happy he is excited about something other than video games.
> 
> He comes home from school and immediately checks the mail for the stuff he ordered.


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> Wilton lathe for 99.99
> 
> Is that it uses a #1 Morse Taper an issue?


Looks like they are currently sold out of this Wilton model. I have a Shopfox W1704 that is the exact same lathe as the Wilton. I learned on it, use it regularly for small items and am able to easily put it away to free up shop space. The #1 Morse Taper is an issue but my answer to that is if you really find you want/need to buy many accessories that are taper-specific, then it may be time to upgrade. The first serious investments should be in the various turning tools and sharpening equipment to maintain those tools. They will transfer to any lathe.

Two cents.
Mike


----------

